# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsuizen/fluittonen/pietoon door kattenverjager Tuin Dierenverjager/Tuinwachter

## vragen



----------


## Leontien

Je bent al goed op onderzoek geweest, zie ik. Wat vervelend dat je door zo'n apparaat oorsuizen hebt gehad. Het klopt wat de KNO-arts schrijft dat natuurlijk iedereen geluid verschillend ervaart. Sommige mensen kunnen hoge frequentie niet horen, omdat deze al beschadigt zijn. Waarschijnlijk kunnen jij en je dochter deze wel goed horen. Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar ik hoop voor je dat er andere mensen hier reageren die er wel last van hebben.

Veel sterkte!

----------


## vragen



----------


## vragen

Het apparaat zou volgens opgave 140 decibel zijn? Dat is ZEER ZEER schadelijk voor je GEHOOR! Bij instanties in Nederland krijg ik geen GEHOOR hiermee.... Dat maakt me verdrietig. Weet hier niet goed mee om te gaan.

Zie ook: http://www.myhomeshopper.nl/sv8/prod...Id=56&pId=376I en http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-WCRQOZ8N3SVL.pdf

----------

